# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  А какую музыку вы слушаете?

## альбина25

Я например очень люблю спокойную, грустную музыку. С детства слушаю,не знаю почему. А вы что предпочитаете?

----------


## Nixe

> Я например очень люблю спокойную, грустную музыку. С детства слушаю,не знаю почему. А вы что предпочитаете?


Я предпочитаю музыку под настроение.... а еще предпочитаю флудить в одной-единственной теме, при этом не обижая малой толикой флуда все остальные... ;)
_Да простит меня администрация.... :blush:_

----------


## Wannel

Радио слушаю, в основном чил аут, расслабляет меня.

----------


## Maks Gaimer

Майкл Джексон и MAROON 5.

----------


## laran9

А мне энергичная нравится. Слушаю Грин Дей, Имагин Драгонс, Ван Репаблик

----------


## Денис13

То же музыку предпочитаю по настроению, сейчас играет жуков - ключи

----------


## Detrit

mad therapist - monsters

----------


## Денис13

Нравится еще кстати классика в обработке современной.

----------


## Kimbli

под альбомы Nas'a и Wu-Tang прекрасно провожу свое свободное время )

----------


## Stalker 13

В основном от настроения зависит, конечно. Всегда любил Rammstein и всегда их слушал, остальное - как пойдет)

----------


## Wannel

Нравится Монеточка в последнее время, песни с глубоким смыслом и голос просто супер у нее.
Интересное интервью на днях вышло http://kinochannel.ru/digest/monetoc...ah-drug-druga/ Гречку кстати надо будет послушать, хотя выступление на Урганте очень понравилось, видел этот выпуск.

----------


## ValeriyIvanov

Разную музыку люблю слушать, та что по душе.

----------


## leslieofcbanne

Я сейчас слушаю прекрасную композицию:




. Мне нравится скачивать красивую музыку и песни на телефон https://mp3uk.net, а потом слушать. Музыка помогает жить, отходить от стрессов и просто поднимает настроение.

----------

